# Takes one to know one!



## Arzhela

Moderator note:
Threads merged to produce this one.

Hello everybody,
Quelqu'un pourrait-il avoir la gentillesse de me donner la traduction de la phrase ci-dessus s'il vous plaît ? Le contexte est une discussion :
- You're gem of a lady
- You're nice...
- As we say here : it takes one to know one.

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## FAC13

Hi,

"It takes one to know one" is usually an insult - and more used by children than adults. 

It is used in retort to a remark such as "you are an x", where "x" is usually something unpleasant. The implication is that only an "x" would recognise another "x", so the first speaker must be one too.

For example "you are a liar" might be met with "it takes one to know one".

Like I said, mainly used by children, or humourously by adults, but in this case it's a compliment I think.


----------



## pieanne

It's something like "on reconnaît ceux de son espèce"


----------



## FAC13

pieanne said:


> It's something like "on reconnaît ceux de son espèce"


 
Yes. Is that a set phrase in French?


----------



## 8jatpc

Peut-être qu'on peut alors le traduire en francais par 
- Comme on dit ici: "C'est celui qui l'a dit qui l'est"


----------



## pieanne

No, not really.
Understood, but not idiomatic (as far as I can tell)



FAC13 said:


> Yes. Is that a set phrase in French?


----------



## wildan1

so w've established how NOT to express your idea

in Arzhela's context of offering a mutual compliment, she could say,

You're a gem of a lady (sounds very old-fashioned... may just "you're one nice lady" or "you're a wonderful lady"

I think you're nice, too.

I'm not coming up with a set phrase to follow up after that, though...

How about a kiss instead?!


----------



## Qcumber

I agree with 8... that the common one is:
C'est celui qui le dit qui l'est.

Others are more or less literary:

Vous parlez en connaissance de cause.
Vous connaissez bien la question.
Je vois que vous en faites partie.
etc.


----------



## pieanne

Ou "on reconnaît les siens" ?


----------



## doodlebugger

_Et vous savez de quoi vous parlez_.


----------



## Arzhela

THANK YOU VERY MUCH to everybody ! So I have to take it as a compliment !


----------



## pieanne

In the context YES!


----------



## mysteriouscreep

Comment traduirait-on en français? Si quelqu'un vous appelle une ... salope, par exemple, ou un crétin, vous leur crieriez "Takes one to know one!" qui veut dire qu'il faut être une salope ou crétin si vous allez appeler quelqu'un un salope ou crétin.

J'espère que j'étais clair!


----------



## Mamarc

In a very childish way : "C'est celui qui le dit qui l'est"


----------



## mysteriouscreep

Ah merci pour ça! Quelque chose d'autre?


----------



## AngeDesMers

Other childish way : "Moi je suis moi et toi t'es toi". It is a wordplay : the say pronunciation for "t'es toi" (= tu es toi) and "tais-toi".


----------



## pieanne

I'd say "tu dois savoir de quoi tu parles"


----------



## Mamarc

A more adult but less funny way : "on ne parle que de ce qu'on connait"


----------



## doodlebugger

You can find an earlier thread on this topic here.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pieanne said:


> I'd say "tu dois savoir de quoi tu parles"


Ou _tu parles en connaisseur_...


----------



## pieanne

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ou _tu parles en connaisseur_...


Tout à fait   !!!


----------



## edwingill

Am I off base with "qui se ressemble s'assemble"?


----------



## pieanne

edwingill said:


> Am I off base with "qui se ressemble s'assemble"?


No, you're not really. The idea is the same. Your French expression is "they're birds of a same feather" (you're talking of a group here).
"It takes one to know one" doesn't refer to a group, it's just something you say to another person.


----------



## Arzhela

Hello,
Could someone tell me what does mean this phrase please ?
The whole context would be too long to be given here but in short : A boy is asking a girl for a dance though before that day he didn't want to be seen with her. So the girl says :
- Are you sure you want to be seen dancing with such an "idiot girl" like me ?
- Takes one to know one.
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## rsweet

This means it takes an idiot to know (recognize or understand) an idiot.


----------



## doinel

Hello,
Qui se ressemble, s'assemble???


----------



## schmaetterlink

Évidemment, les paroles de la fille se rapportent à quelque chose que le garçon avait dit à son sujet. La réplique n'est pas logique, mais je la comprends: "Takes one to know one" (_On doit être un, avant qu'on reconnaîsse un_) c'est une réponse que donnent les enfants à n'importe quelle insulte.


----------



## Arzhela

Merci tout le monde.
"Qui se ressemble, s'assemble" ne fonctionne pas ici j'en ai peur. Ce serait bizarre comme réplique et pas très logique, en français en tout cas. Même si je crois que ça se rapproche du sens initial de l'expression....
Est ce que "Il n'y a que les idiots qui ne changent pas d'avis" pourrait coller ?


----------



## doinel

Pas mal du tout,
Ça respecte l'équilibre...
j'avais pensé à s'assembler pour respecter l'idée de danser et d'être ensemble mais pas glop....


----------



## godsart

"On reconnaît ses semblables"...




Arzhela said:


> Moderator note:
> Threads merged to produce this one.
> 
> Hello everybody,
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il avoir la gentillesse de me donner la traduction de la phrase ci-dessus s'il vous plaît ? Le contexte est une discussion :
> - You're gem of a lady
> - You're nice...
> - As we say here : it takes one to know one.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## raphaeldelacreuse

If used in the context of comparing non recommendable traits between two adults, the english would also say "It takes a thief to catch a thief" Although not an idiom in french you would be well understood by saying "Qui mieux qu'un voleur pour démasquer un autre voleur"


----------

